# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Envases en pulpa moldeada de papel

## claudia.velasquez

Fabrico envases en pulpa moldeada de papel para frutas como fresas, arándanos, etc., en reemplazo al plástico.
interesados contactar al 993344057 Claudia Velásquez.Temas similares: PULPA DE ACAÍ Y PULPA DE ACAÍ CON GUARANÁ - PERÚ Busco de Sacos de papel de 50 kg / 3 pliegos y de segunda. STOCK - Bolsas de papel Kraft 450 gramos Vendo Camote pulpa naranja y camote pulpa morada (purpura) excelente calidad para harinas Inauguran hoy en Magdalena campaña nacional Recíclame, cumple tu papel

----------

